# BMW F10 Airbag Reset



## Samuel fursov (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey guys,

I bought a 2012 BMW 535 (F10). It was previously in an accident, and the airbags were blown. Now I had a 2014 Mini Cooper S a few years back and it too had airbags blown. After changing them, and the seat belts, and the sensors, I drove to MINI and they cleared the airbag code with there computer. But it was expensive.. so I was thinking of going to BMW and having them do there magic with my car, but they are charging double of what Mini asked for there's..

But then I read online that I can program the car, and that have me an idea to clear the airbag codes myself.. I know this is possible, others have done it, but I just don't know how!

I've bought the ENET cable, installed ESYS and followed this -----(You can do it in ESYS. Go to external apps and select transmitter. Click connect and then scroll down till you see clear all DTCs. Double click and your done)----- but it did not clear any codes.

Then I downloaded tool32 and followed this, but it also didn't do anything except say that I need to put my seatbelt on, which after I did it didn't show the seatbelt error.. but it did not clear the airbag

---------(You should be able to reset it with Tool32, which is part of EDIABAS.
Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuergeraete_reset = reset the ACSM module
And if that doesn't work, you may need to lock ACSM:
Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuern_verriegelung_schreiben = control_lock_write)----------

Is there another way of doing what I need? I know BMW can do it, so I can too.

Please help me out guys! 
Much appreciated
Samuel fursov

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

For airbags you need to reprogram or flash the module.. 
Find the guide for flashing modules with esys..

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

Look on the forum for ista(rheingold) standalone. Then read the car and normally you would see crash data code. Delete all codes and if you've replaced all blown seatbelts, airbags then airbag light would turn off. No need to program anything.


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

ntuner said:


> Look on the forum for ista(rheingold) standalone. Then read the car and normally you would see crash data code. Delete all codes and if you've replaced all blown seatbelts, airbags then airbag light would turn off. No need to program anything.


Never assumed that was to be done after a crash.. always flashed anyways.. 
But will take note of your solution next time to see..

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

It's the crash data code that triggers airbag light code. When that's cleared light will turn off. And looks like you have to clear the code with a tool, removing battery cable won't clear. Also, airbag sensors do not need replaced unless they're physically damaged


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

And that crash data is stored in the module I presume?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

efodela said:


> And that crash data is stored in the module I presume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


Yes airbag module.


----------



## Samuel fursov (Jun 24, 2017)

ntuner said:


> Yes airbag module.


So what tool do I need?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Samuel fursov said:


> So what tool do I need?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Request for a link to get ISTA with this link http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

Samuel fursov said:


> So what tool do I need?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I used ista with enet cable or icom. I'm sure esys can clear the codes too I just don't know the process


----------



## Amanda S. (May 19, 2017)

*Help please*

Hi all, 
First, please go easy on me related to questions. I'm far less familiar with the coding aspects as such...

I am a car gal, own many... I have two F10s. One is a '11 535i xdrive and I just got a '15 528i xdrive for a good deal wrecked lightly in pass upper door. So my question is... 
I already had the car refinished, I replaced the BST that blew, replaced the only airbag that blew- roof curtain and I don't know the procedure for resetting the airbag light in these cars. I know how to in other cars- find airbag module and replace or get it repaired but I'm reading these cars have an ICM that controls airbags along with other functions. Some say I don't have to do anything other than replace blown airbags, no reset of a module?

I'm not afraid to start learning how to program, clear codes via the software you all have noted on a laptop program if I need to... I have experience with regular OBD II stuff. 
So what's my next move? We are a diy family, My dad has a shop that does all the physical stuff I can't do so I can do this! I've dealt with many cars and airbags - I just don't want to screw this up. 
I can get the ICM out from the center console if I need to.

Thanks in advance!! I really appreciate any help.

Amanda


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

If you have ista/rheingold all you need to do is clear the faults in airbag module. This will delete the crash data fault stored in the srs module and if you replaced blown airbags, seat belts and buckles then light should turn off. Worked on my '13 f10 and many others. No need to repair your module or remove anything. You can find a free copy of rheingold online and you will need an enet cable. Esys can prob do the same thing but idk the steps


----------



## Amanda S. (May 19, 2017)

Ok, thank you very much! I don't have any software yet but I can get it. I did replace everything back to new condition. That's awesome we don't have to take the modules out! 

I see lots of programming info and links on here. 
Thanks for your time!

Amanda


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amanda S. said:


> Ok, thank you very much! I don't have any software yet but I can get it. I did replace everything back to new condition. That's awesome we don't have to take the modules out!
> 
> I see lots of programming info and links on here.
> Thanks for your time!
> ...


Grab ISTA+ from here:

All BMWs Ista+ download link - no request:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10521394&posted=1#post10521394


----------



## Amanda S. (May 19, 2017)

Thank you very much. I'm sure I'll have more questions so I can't thank you enough! 
I see some of the ENet cables list "up to 2013", is there a specific newer one I should get so it'll work with my '11 and '15?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amanda S. said:


> Thank you very much. I'm sure I'll have more questions so I can't thank you enough!
> I see some of the ENet cables list "up to 2013", is there a specific newer one I should get so it'll work with my '11 and '15?


All ENET Cables are same. This is a good one:

BimmerGeeks
https://www.bimmergeeks.net/product-page/bimmergeeks-enet-cable


----------



## Amanda S. (May 19, 2017)

ok, I'll order now. Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Amanda S. said:


> ok, I'll order now. Thanks again!


:thumbup:


----------

